# Kessil Knock off



## Nobby Allen (15 Jun 2019)

Hi all, I'm currently looking for lighting for my aquascaper 600 & just wondered if anyone has any experience with Lumingrow led asta 120 freshwater lights? Really would like some kind of pendant light as the tank is a focal point in the living room.

Cheers,

Nobby.


----------



## LouisGenin (15 Jun 2019)

No experience with that specific model but I can say that I am very pleased with the smaller LED they make (asta 20). Are they as good as kessils? I highly doubt it, but I think they are much better value.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nobby Allen (15 Jun 2019)

LouisGenin said:


> No experience with that specific model but I can say that I am very pleased with the smaller LED they make (asta 20). Are they as good as kessils? I highly doubt it, but I think they are much better value.
> 
> Cheers pal. I would say it sits between a 160 & a 360 kessil. It's made from aluminium & has a built in fan. For less than £90 i'm wondering if they're worth a shot. Pretty good feedback on amazon too.


----------



## alto (15 Jun 2019)

This video seems to cover the important details 

No dimming (not sure if there’s an App for the freshwater version)
Audible fan noise
Some complaints that the gooseneck wasn't strong enough to support the lamp


----------



## Nobby Allen (15 Jun 2019)

alto said:


> This video seems to cover the important details
> 
> No dimming (not sure if there’s an App for the freshwater version)
> Audible fan noise
> ...


----------



## Ed Wiser (15 Jun 2019)

Don’t they are as good as kessil’s as kessil’s are made in the US and the manufacturer their own LED boards. 
One can make anything look like something doesn’t mean it is.


----------



## Jules vH (23 Oct 2019)

@Nobby Allen , did you buy an asta 120 freshwater? If so, do you like it?  Or went for another light?


----------



## GlenD (24 Oct 2019)

I have a <1yr old AI Prime Freshwater on Ebay ATM ....


----------

